

How Silicon Alley Reacted to 9/11 - michaelpinto
http://www.wwwac.org/wtc/intro.html

======
michaelpinto
In the dot.com era in NYC one of the main groups was the World Wide Web
Artists Consortium which was known as WWWAC. The group had quite a few
meetings but the main focus was their mailing list. This link has all of the
emails to that list so you can read how folks were learning about 9/11 ten
years ago.

